# Tehachapi Loop



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I gather the Tehachapi Loop is a popular layout choice, especially in HO scale. I happen to live nearby and guess I have never really appreciated it until I started doing some research. Are there any resources showing its exact dimensions and elevations of the surrounding terrain? I'm curious to see how much space it would take up in different scales.

Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tehachapi_Loop

http://www.trainweb.org/brettrw/maps/loop.html

Above links, plus ...

How about Google Earth? I haven't looked at the Loop with that, but Earth is quite good about modeling topography. And, with satellite ground imagery, you should have a pretty accurate depiction. You can pan/rotate/tilt/etc with Earth, of course.

TJ


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I've used Google Earth to pick off coordinates and an online calculator to find great circle route distances between those coordinates before. That was for locations hundreds of miles apart, so it might be overkill in this application. I don't think I'll be doing anything exact scale--an "inspired by" layout at best. This guy has done an interesting Tehachapi Loop in Z scale.

http://www.platelayer.com/mj/tehachapi/


----------

